# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Back Pain- Spinal Stenosis

## PinkButterfly

Anyone have back pain all the time and has yours been tested ?? Mine is aching so badly I wanna pull my spine out my rear and shove a new spine up in there . I don't take meds for it and I did try therapy but they made it worse it was in home health care and they didn't even look at my ct scans.
Help me fight this some way please , thanks.

----------


## PinkButterfly

Thanks for the reply I can probably do some leg lifts and stretches yes but not a treadmill or bike no I can use my walker and try to get up and walk more I am noticing swelling in my ankles so that has me really scared .  I am sorry you had been dealing with a bad back and glad that you are doing much better!!

----------


## PinkButterfly

No not yet because of my agoraphobia I am unable to do anything I should be doing I have several health problems going on.

----------


## Wishie

Weight loss and toning up muscles seems to be one of the best treatments available. Hopefully your able to get healthier soon.

----------


## lethargic nomad

How did you [BEEP] up your back?

----------


## Antidote

> Thanks for the reply I can probably do some leg lifts and stretches yes but not a treadmill or bike no I can use my walker and try to get up and walk more I am noticing swelling in my ankles so that has me really scared .  I am sorry you had been dealing with a bad back and glad that you are doing much better!!



Sorry to hear that. Have you told a doctor about the swelling? What could be causing that?

----------


## PinkButterfly

I haven't been to a doctor yet I suffer from Agoraphobia it could be swelling but I did have a ct scan done back in 2012 it showed back then the narrowing of the spine I also have hurt my back years ago at work and was in tractions for 6 weeks and I was born with scoliosis my back just isn't so great a doctor told me around 20 years ago my spine looked like an old country curvy road . I do need to lose weight I do need a lot done to my head my back my stomach my spine etc... Thanks for the replies God Bless you all.

----------


## PinkButterfly

This freaking back pain is killing me!!! I am going to see a neuro and have my mri on the head and spine i am not going to live like this anymore i am tired of being in pain and not living life i will feel the anxiety and panic and be okay but this pain is miserable!!!! I do not take any pain meds !!

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Had terrible back pain. Took an MRI to find the issue. Maybe you could get one of those?

----------


## PinkButterfly

I am going to get one I have one before but let it go because it wasn't as bad back then that's when they found the brain tumor so I am scared to get any more mri s done but I have too this pain is killing me everyday. I will talk to my NP on the 18th when she comes.

----------


## whisperingzombking

I have alot of back pain, though I'm able to function,  but I'm not flexible or good at bending or sitting down or standing up.  If I move too sharply the lower part of my spine will cause the worse pain in the world. But even sneezing or standing on tip toes could put my back out.

----------

